# I love Sony Ericsson



## shyne (18. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich hatte das ein oder andere Handy. Wenn ich sagen müsste, welches das coolste war, der Klassiker, dann wäre es natürlich k750i. Das Handy rockt ja heute noch. 

Nokia ist auch nicht schlecht. Aber SE hat zu mir gepasst. Ich liebte die Cam, mochte den Mp3 Player...

Dann kam eine Zeit und SE schlief. Alle wollten Touch, ich wollte Touch, SE hats verpennt und schrieb schlechte Zahlen. 

Sie brachten dann doch noch auf die schnelle ein, zwei Brocken raus aber es waren keine guten Geräte - oder sagen wir so - nicht so gut, wie die der Konkurrenten.


Nun scheint es heute doch wieder soweit zu sein. SE ist auferstanden xD 

Die neuen Handies gefallen mir sehr gut auf dem Präsentationsteller im Netz. Ich konnte sogar das Satio kurz bei Saturn probieren und abgesehen vom Design, welches mich an mein alte LG erinnert (iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii), find ichs nicht schlecht.


Nun warum schreibe ich so viel?! Hat einer von euch vielleicht das Handy und kann sagen wies in der Praxis ist? Kommt das ale SE Gefühl auf oder eher wieder Flaute?


----------



## midnight (18. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab aktuell ein sehr zweckmäßiges w810i. Es ist zwar ein wenig eingestaubt, aber es funktionert. Ich kann es gut synchen und der Akku hält lange.
Die "neuen" Handys von SE find ich aber allesamt nicht so toll. Das w890 ist noch nett, aber dann wirds auch knapp.
Wenn ich mir ein neues Handy kaufe, dann evtl ein htc hd2 (=

so far


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (18. Januar 2010)

Also ich habe ein w910i und es ist nur ******* seit ichs habe hat es pixelfehler stürzt dauernd ab startet oder auch nicht freezed etcetc...ewig oft eingeschickt immer ohne dass was gemacht wurde zurückbekomm -.-


----------



## ShiZon (18. Januar 2010)

shyne schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hatte das ein oder andere Handy. Wenn ich sagen müsste, welches das coolste war, der Klassiker, dann wäre es natürlich k750i. Das Handy rockt ja heute noch.
> 
> ...



Da fehlt noch ein "Ich weiß nicht so recht" in deiner Umfrage, mit drei recht flapsigen Antwortmöglichkeiten ist das ganze nicht so prickelnd. Aus diesem Grund würde ich zu einem Jein tendieren, weil Sony Ericsson früher Top Produkte wie z. B. das P800 oder P990i obwohl das P800 ganz schön gekränkelt hat, das imho letzte gute Handy was Sony Ericsson heraus gebracht hat war das K800i und das W960i was ich mir angesehen habe. alles was danach kommt, passt gar nicht zur Linie von Sony Ericsson, ich vermisse die Eleganz und die Edeloptik wie es noch beim T610 war, dies weicht langsam der Technikbeklopptheit und dem "Mit-dem-Strom-mitschwimmen" Mist, selbst bei meinem K610i vermisse ich etwas edles. Ein Handy muß auch optisch gefallen und nicht nur vor Technik protzen.

Ich habe immer noch mein gutes altes K610i, das Handy hält sich im Preis noch verdammt gut, also dafür das ich es schon ca. 4 Jahre habe und mittlerweile geschlagene 114 Stunden Gesamtzeit runtertelefoniert habe, geht das K610i noch gut obwohl es langsam Altersschwäche hat, gelegentlich kann ich den Anrufer nicht hören oder die Person versteht mich schlecht, manchmal wünsche ich mir das saugeile T68i zurück oder mein altes Nokia 7650 oder das Nokia 6660 *hach* , hab glatt das Nokia 6230i vergessen, das waren noch Handys.


----------



## shyne (18. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube die Umfrage kann nicht mehr erweitern oder? Ich finde zumindestens keine Option.


----------



## boss3D (18. Januar 2010)

In der Umfrage fehlt doch eindeutig ...

[X] SE war nie weg!  

Top Handy-Marke, auch wenn ich demnächst mit dem Samsung Omnia 2 einen Seitensprung machen werde. Das Xperia X10 scheint leider nicht der erhoffte Meilenstein zu werden.

In der Zeit, in der Touch populär wurde, konnten auch andere Hersteller noch keine Wunder auf den Markt bringen. Deswegen würde ich auch nicht behaupten, dass SE trotz eines kleinen zeitlichen Rückstandes "mal kurz weg war".

MfG, boss3D


----------



## shyne (18. Januar 2010)

Ja, also war es weg 

Ja die X1 und so waren die gemeinten Brocken... Nun gibts ja wieder Lichtblicke. Brauchst also keinen Seitensprung machen.

Leider finde ich keine Option um die Umfrage zu editieren.


----------



## boss3D (18. Januar 2010)

shyne schrieb:


> Nun gibts ja wieder Lichtblicke. Brauchst also keinen Seitensprung machen.


Und die wären? Das Xperia X10 sollte Anfang 2010 das neue Flaggschiff werden, allerdings reicht es laut ersten Tests gerade mal für die Kategorie "guter Durchschnitt". Trotzdem hat SE immer noch Top-Handys im Angebot.
Bin schon gespannt, was in der zweiten Jahreshälfte kommt, wenn Apple mit dem I-Phone 4GS Konkurenz macht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## shyne (18. Januar 2010)

Ne, gehe mal auf die SE Homepage... Meinte Satio z.B. 
hatte auch in der Hand. Ist kein schlechtes Gerät. Touch funktioniert prima (beim Tippen).


----------



## boss3D (18. Januar 2010)

Jo, das Satio war lange Zeit gemeinsam mit dem Omnia 2 in meiner Auswahl ...

Als ich dann aber die unzähligen Userberichte mit den Abstürzen und Softwareproblemen beim Satio gelesen habe, ist dann nur noch das Omnia 2 übergeblieben. 
Kann man das Satio mit dem Omnia 2 irgendwo direkt vergleichen_ (auf einer Website, nicht im Laden)_?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (18. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte das Omnia 2 am Wochenende in der Hand...ist schon wirklich ein sehr schönes und stylisches Handy.


----------



## boss3D (18. Januar 2010)

Wenn man sich hier die Expertenmeinung durchliest, hat das Satio zwar nur wenige, aber dafür gravierende Schwachstellen. Ich denke, ich bleibe beim Omnia 2 ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (18. Januar 2010)

Hast du für das Omnia dann auch gleich den passenden I-Net Vertrag?


----------



## shyne (18. Januar 2010)

Schade, über solche Sachen wusste ich nicht Bescheid. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass SE sich schnellstmöglich an eine neue Firmware macht im Gegensatz zu anderen Marken (LG z.B. - grauenvoll!)... Ansonsten werde ich leider wieder ohne ein SE Handy bleiben. 

http://www.handys-mobile.de/handyvergleich.html --> hier könnte man handies direkt vergleichen. gibt zig andere ähnliche seiten.


----------



## boss3D (18. Januar 2010)

push@max schrieb:


> Hast du für das Omnia dann auch gleich den passenden I-Net Vertrag?


Vertrag wird voraussichtlich von A1 sein. Auf jeden Fall ist mir ein höherer Handy-Preis + geringe Monatskosten lieber, als die umgekehrte Variante. Wegen dem I-Net muss ich sowieso noch schauen, da ich mit dem Handy nur surfen, aber nichts downloaden will. Ein optionales Downloadvolumen, dass nochmal 6 €/Mon. zusätzlich kostet, brauche ich nicht ...


shyne schrieb:


> http://www.handys-mobile.de/handyvergleich.html --> hier könnte man handies direkt vergleichen. gibt zig andere ähnliche seiten.


Danke, habe eben das Omnia 2 mit dem Satio verglichen und das Ergebnis ist eindeutig. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## shyne (18. Januar 2010)

Wie ist eig die Kamera von Omnia 2?

Da ist ja SE so ziemlich immer TOP! Und auf jeden Fall besser als alle anderen.


----------



## Player007 (18. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte nie ein SE, die haben mich nie interessiert, fand Nokia immer stilvoller und leistungsfähiger.

Aber seit meinem iPhone, will ich eh kein anderes Handy mehr 

Gruß


----------



## push@max (18. Januar 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Vertrag wird voraussichtlich von A1 sein. Auf jeden Fall ist mir ein höherer Handy-Preis + geringe Monatskosten lieber, als die umgekehrte Variante. Wegen dem I-Net muss ich sowieso noch schauen, da ich mit dem Handy nur surfen, aber nichts downloaden will. Ein optionales Downloadvolumen, dass nochmal 6 €/Mon. zusätzlich kostet, brauche ich nicht ...



Ich habe eine Mobil-Flat für 6,80€ von O2 mit HSDPA Geschwindigkeit...bin vollkommen zufrieden damit.


----------



## boss3D (18. Januar 2010)

@ push@max
Diskutieren wir meinen bevorstehenden Handy-Kauf bitte hier weiter, um nicht diesen Thread zu _boss3D´s-persönliche-Handyberatung_ zu machen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Two-Face (18. Januar 2010)

Hmm, verstehe das jetzt auch nicht ganz, Sony Ericsson war nie wirklich weg...sie haben nur das mit den Touchscreens etwas verpasst, aber was solls...
Ich hatte bis jetzt zwei Handys von denen, ausschließlich von Sony Ericsson - mit meinem aktuellem, den W995, bin ich hochzufrieden, auch wenn ich sagen muss, dass Sony Ericsson-Handys leicht zu Softwareausfällen neigen.


----------



## _hellgate_ (18. Januar 2010)

ixh find nokia unschlagbar


----------



## Low (18. Januar 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> In der Umfrage fehlt doch eindeutig ...
> 
> [X] SE war nie weg!
> 
> Top Handy-Marke, auch wenn ich demnächst mit dem Samsung Omnia 2 einen Seitensprung machen werde. Das Xperia X10 scheint leider nicht der erhoffte Meilenstein zu werden.




Gibt es viele Veränderungen beim Omnia 2?
Wenn es so ähnlich wie das Omnia 1 wird dann kann ich nur eins sagen: Finger Weg !


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (18. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab mir vor kurzen das Satio gekauft. Abstürze hab ich relativ wenige. Mit meinem W890i hatte ich sogar mehr. Stürzt vielleicht einmal pro Woche ab. Und dann auch nur, wenn ich Opera Mobile Beta nutze. Ansonsten sehr sehr wenig. Es kommt zudem vor, dass einige Spiele nicht funktionieren, wenn man z.B. gleichzeitig Musik hört. Liegt aber eher an den Spielen bzw. dem OS. Würde ich sagen.

Ansonsten stürzt das N97 z.B. öfters ab... Habs bei nem Kumpel gesehen.

Die Auslöseverzögerung, die bemängelt wird kann ich auch nicht so recht verstehen. Das einzige, was ne Sekunde dauert ist die Autofokuseinstellung. Da ist nicht mal meine Digicam schneller... Danach wird eben das Bild geschossen. Und das ist dann innerhalb nen Buchteil von ner Sekunde geschossen. Verwackeln geht quasi gar nicht, wenn man keine Krüppelhände hat. 
Nur bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen im Nachtmodus muss man etwas stiller halten. Trotzdem gelingen auch hier scharfe Fotos. Die Lichtausbeute ohne Blitz ist enorm. Im dunkeln Zimmer mit "Abendbeleuchtung" wird alles realitätsgetreu dargestellt. Das Bild-rauschen ist zwar da, aber bei solchen Verhältnissen für ne Handykamera schon richtig gut. Andere Handykameras zeigen hier fast nur schwarz und extrem schlechte Farben.

Ansonsten kann ich nicht meckern. Das Handy ist extrem hochwertig verarbeitet und sieht in Silber wie ein Schmuckstück aus. Der Touchscreen reagiert gut, ist aber etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, da druckempfindlich - bedeutet aber zugleich, dass man den Finger auch mal auf dem Display ruhen lassen kann. Wenn man dann leicht drückt, gibt es ein ganz schwaches und sehr kurzes Vibrationsfeedback. Somit fühlt sich das ganze schon eher nach Tasten an. Mir gefällts. Das SMS Schreiben funktioniert präzise und tadellos, ich kann damit relativ schnell schreiben. Die Buchstaben werden ähnlich wie beim iPhone hervorgehoben. In jeder Hinsicht deutlich besser, als die normale Handytastatur mit T9. 

Das Display ist sehr hochauflösend und scharf. Die Farben werden sehr sehr natürlich dargestellt. Mein W890i, welches ein exzellentes Display hatte, verblasst dagegen. Der Schwarzwert ist LCD bedingt nicht optimal aber trotzdem sehr gut! Ist der Raum gut beleuchtet, ist das Schwarz nicht mehr gut vom Schwarzen Display Rahmen zu unterschieden. Da "verschwimmt" schon mal die Grenze zwischen Display und Rahmen - soll heißen - guter Schwarzwert! Samsung ist da aber natürlich mit AM-OLED deutlich besser aufgestellt, das ist klar. Abgesehen davon hat das Display auch eine perfekte Ausleuchtung. Ein komplett schwarzer Bildschirm ist somit schön anzusehen und endet nicht, wie bei anderen Handys (z.B. Nokia) im Augenkrebs. 

Beim Multimedia ist der Internet Browser eher negativ zu bewerten. Das Scrollen ist ruckelig und er beherrscht kein kinetic-scrolling. Mit Opera Mobile ist das Problem aber schnell behoben. Hier ist alles deutlich flüssiger und das scrollen geht auch angenehmer. 
Die Musikwiedergabe funktioniert auch problemlos. Bei meinem W890i hat ich das Problem, dass es immer wieder Unterbrechungen gab und die Zeit falsch angezeigt wurde. Das gibts hier nicht. Alles perfekt. Auch die Album-cover werden übertragen und dann beim abspielen groß iPhone-designartig dargestellt. Sehr Schick! Nur der Equalizer fehlt. Aber das ist ja eh bekannt. Aber ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, als wären trotzdem ein paar Klangverbesserungen aktiviert. Aber nur sehr sehr dezent. Genau verglichen hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht, aber ich vermute es mal....

Zur Videowiedergabe. Hier leistet MediaGo auf dem PC gute Arbeit die Videos werden damit konvertiert. Man kann zwar nur zwei Qualitätsstufen auswählen, aber die Qualität am Handy ist mit der hohen Stufe nahezu perfekt. Hier kann man von HD-Qualität sprechen. Die Wiedergabe ist absolut flüssig. Ton und Bild sind und bleiben auch nach dem Vor und zurückspulen Synchron. Da das Display ne gute Leuchtkraft, Farben sowie das 16:9 Format hat, macht hier Filme schauen viel Spaß.

Die oft bemängelte Akkulaufzeit ist in der Tat gering. Es ist aber nicht so, dass ich mich beschweren könnte. Ich hängs jeden Tag mit ca. 30-50% Restkapazität an die Steckdose. Ich höre unterwegs Hauptsächlich Musik (3 Stunden), geh ca 45 Minuten per WLan ins Internet, schieß mal ein paar Fotos und telefoniere ein paar Minuten und schreib ein paar SMS. Dann kommt noch das ein oder andere Spiel für 10-20 Minuten hinzu. Wie gesagt, bleiben mir dann ca. 50% übrig. Heute bin ich mit ca90% aus dem Haus gegangen und bin nach 12 Stunden mit mehr als 50% wieder gekommen. Dürfte also auch für Poweruser noch ausreichend sein.

Im ganzen also ein sehr schönes Handy, das sehr zu empfehlen ist, wenn es demjenigen zusagt und er es getestet hat. Es hat "ecken und Kanten" und ist nicht perfekt. Aber tausende Handys sind schlechter. Es ist IMHO super.

Ein iPhone Killer ist es aber bei weitem nicht! Mein Brunder besitzt ein iPhone und ich fand es schon immer unschlagbar. Allerdings kann die Verarbeitung und das Design mit dem iPhone mithalten. Softwaretechnisch hat hier aber kein Handy ne Chance.

Zusätzlich muss ich noch sagen, dass es das einzige Handy ist, das für mich in Frage kam. Mir war möglichst viel Multimedia wichtig. Nokia sagte mir anhand der Verarbeitung nicht zu, Samsung war auch nicht das Wahre (im Laden getestet), HTC ist mir zu Businesslastig und teilweise noch teurer und LG, Motorola usw. kommen eh nicht in Frage. Apple ist mir allein schon vom Vertrag her zu teuer. Fürs NexusOne braucht man ne Internet-flat. Alles schlecht oder nicht möglich für mich. Somit ist es unter den Handys, die mir momentan am besten gefallen würden (iPhone, HTC HD2, Satio, NexusOne) das einzige, was in Frage kam und neben dem iPhone bei mir an zweiter Stelle steht.

@shyne 


> Fatal!ty danke für den Test! Sowas ist sehr hilfreich. Scheint solides  Gerät *aber flasht dich wohl nicht*.


Wie du im letzten Absatz lesen kannst, ist es das beste Handy, was ich mir kaufen konnte. Ich finde alle anderen "schlechter" und könnte an ihnen noch mehr Aussetzen. Wie gesagt, bin ich schon fast ein iPhone fan und ich hab an JEDEM Handy, das aktuell auf dem Markt ist was auszusetzen. 

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Handy und bereue den Kauf auch nicht, da es so oder so die beste mögliche Option für mich war.
Aber andererseits hast du in der Tat recht. So richtig geflasht bin ich nicht. Das war ich aber auch nicht der Fall, als ich mir eine HD5850 eingebaut habe. Kommt wohl eher davon, das man älter wird...

Wär ich 15, würd ich sicher sagen, das Handy ist hammer Geil. Aber ich will ja hier auch möglichst Kritik zeigen und keine Schwächen verstecken. Ich würd aber mal sagen, es ist Kritik auf hohem Niveau. Jeder sollte sowieso wissen, dass es ein gutes Handy ist.

Aber letztendlich wird bei jedem sowieso der eigene Geschmack entscheiden. Es gibt an dem Handy sicherlich auch dinge, die einige von nem Kauf abhalten würden. Aber um das herauszufinden muss man es selbst testen.


----------



## riedochs (18. Januar 2010)

SE sollte mal aktuelle Techniken in Ihre Handys einbauen. Ich werden mein C902 demnächst verkaufen weil es einfach für mich unbrauchbar geworden ist, bzw ich mich schon länger damit herumärgere. Ich brauch fürs Auto rSAP (Remote SIM Access Profile) um das Handy an die Freisprecheinrichtung per Bluetooth koppeln zu können. Fast jedes Handy auf dem Markt kann es, bei SE bis auf eine Ausnahme kein Handy. Selbst mein inzwischen 6 Jahre altes Siemens S65 kann das.

Selbst heute selbstverständliche Features vermisse ich hier, zusammen mit den Softwarebugs und Abstürzen habe ich genug von SE. Meine alten Siemens Handys hatten diese Probleme nicht und boten ein besseres Adressbuch mit frei konfigurierbaren Anrufergruppen. Bei SE: Fehlanzeige. Da muss ich mühselig jeden Kontakt einzeln einstellen.

Für mich ist das C902 ein Fehlkauf. Ist das erste nicht Siemens Handy für mich und wird auch das letzte SE sein das ich gekauft habe.


----------



## shyne (18. Januar 2010)

Fatal!ty danke für den Test! Sowas ist sehr hilfreich. Scheint solides Gerät aber flasht dich wohl nicht. 



> Hmm, verstehe das jetzt auch nicht ganz, Sony Ericsson war nie wirklich weg...sie haben nur das mit den Touchscreens etwas verpasst, aber was solls...


Hmmmm, denken wir an das erfolgreichste Handy der Welt zur Zeit?! Oder die erfolgreichsten Handies zur Zeit?! Oder an den Trend?! Oder warum SE schlechte Zahlen schrieb und Verluste machte?! Oder warum auch andere Handyhersteller diese Probleme haben?!


----------



## Two-Face (18. Januar 2010)

shyne schrieb:


> Hmmmm, denken wir an das erfolgreichste Handy der Welt zur Zeit?! Oder die erfolgreichsten Handies zur Zeit?! Oder an den Trend?! Oder warum SE schlechte Zahlen schrieb und Verluste machte?! Oder warum auch andere Handyhersteller diese Probleme haben?!



Sorry, aber des kapier ich jetzt net.


----------



## shyne (18. Januar 2010)

Was ih sagen wollt. Touch ist nicht "was solls", sondern ausschlaggebend für ganze Unternehmen und das sogar die gesamte Branche! 

Und da SE auch schlechte Zahlen schreibt/schrieb, waren sie zumindestens wirtschaftlich bzw. sind immernoch etwas im background...


----------



## Two-Face (18. Januar 2010)

SE ist auf Platz 3 bzw. 4 der größten Handylieferanten - und sicher hab ich nicht gesagt, dass Touchscreen unwichtig ist.


----------



## insekt (19. Januar 2010)

Mein erstes Handy war das Sony Ericsson T300
Danach kam das K700i
Jetzt hab ich das W810i
Mal schauen was als nächstes kommt...
Ich hoffe mein Handy hält noch so lange durch bis die Mini-USB Ladegeräte von allen Herstellern eingeführt wurden.
Hatte mit jedem SE das Problem, dass der Ladeanschluss sich abgenutzt hat und die Ladeverbindung nurnoch sehr mühsam herzustellen war.


----------



## shyne (19. Januar 2010)

> SE ist auf Platz 3 bzw. 4 der größten Handylieferanten


das habe ich nicht bestritten und steht auch nicht im gegensatz zu schlechten zahlen in letzter zeit oder ändert was daran



> und sicher hab ich nicht gesagt, dass Touchscreen unwichtig ist.





> sie haben nur das mit den Touchscreens etwas verpasst, aber was solls...


hät man ja vermuten können


----------



## Two-Face (19. Januar 2010)

shyne schrieb:


> das habe ich nicht bestritten und steht auch nicht im gegensatz zu schlechten zahlen in letzter zeit oder ändert was daran



Natürlich hatten sie Umsatzeinbußen, aber trotzdem waren sie niemals wirklich "weg", im eigentlichen Sinne - soetwas hat jede Firma mal.


----------



## Genghis99 (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mein W810 mit nem 4GB Kärtchen - Gedanken an ein Anderes hab ich nicht. Erst wenn's in Brocken geht.


----------



## boss3D (19. Januar 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Ich hab mein W810 mit nem 4GB Kärtchen - Gedanken an ein Anderes hab ich nicht. Erst wenn's in Brocken geht.


Ich habe mein geliebtes W810i auch erst vor Kurzem mit einer 4 GB Card "aufgerüstet", allerdings war das Handy schon immer zu 95 % mp3-Player und das wird es auch in Zukunft bleiben, wenn ich mir ein Smart-Phone hole ...  

Internet kann man mit dem W810i leider total vergessen. Zum Surfen viel zu kleines Display und ohne Touchscreen ist die Navigation sowieso zum Verzweifeln.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## El-Hanfo (19. Januar 2010)

Ich habe ein K750i, welches sich für ein W800i hält. Es wird hauptsächlich zum Musik hören benutzt. 2GB reichen mir völlig
Die heutigen SE´s gefallen mir nicht mehr und deswegen [X] Nö


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hab meinen kleinen "Test" auf Seite 3 etwas erweitert.


----------



## shyne (19. Januar 2010)

> Nur der Equalizer fehlt.


 bei SE fehlt der EQ?! Die haben sie doch nicht mehr alle...

Nach dem Test muss ich sagen, scheint wieder eher ein schlechter Wurf zu sein. Meine Güte, wer Iphone Konkurrenz machen will, soll das Erscheinnungsdatum vier Wochen nach hinten schieben, statt vier zwei Modelle rausbringen und dafür in Qualität investieren. Wenn der Browser nicht gut funktioniert, EQ fehlt und der Akku schwächelt, dann sinds so elemenatre Punkte, dass man sagen muss, leider versagt...

Naja, vllt werde ich das Ding mal selbst anständig testen können und dann schauen wir mal.


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (20. Januar 2010)

Nun ja... also den EQ benutze ich sowieso nie. Mit halbwegs guten Höhrern find ich sowas absolut unnötig. Aber gut.... Warum die den nicht eingebaut haben ist auch mir ein Rätsel. 


Ausserdem hab ich langsam das Gefühl, dass der Akku immer länger hält. ICh weis auch nicht. Aber Anfangs hab ich etwas damit rumgespielt und schon war der Akku ein Stück leerer. Jetzt höre ich jeden Tag 3 Stunden Musik und fummel die ganze Zeit am Touchscreen rum, weil ich mich nicht entscheiden kann, was ich hören will, schraube an Einstellungen usw, aber der Akku war heute Früh auf 100% und jetzt am Abend ist es nur minimal weniger. Anzeige ist um eins kürzer.

Schon komisch. Mir solls recht sein.

Aber wie gesagt, ich finds super und würde außer nem iPhone kein anderes wollen...


----------



## hoschi8219 (21. Januar 2010)

hatte immer ein nokia.
bin zu SE gewechselt mit:

K800i (top model) zu der zeit echt geil. 
später zu einen w810i (wegen mega bass )
den das üble w960i (kack teil, tasten sperre ging immer raus, dum gemacht)

weil auch alle nokias schwache akkus hatten.

aber mit dem n95 8gb hat es sich gebessert. und bin wider gewechselt.
nokia ist immer mein.


----------



## NCphalon (21. Januar 2010)

Bin mit meinem W980 eigentlich rundum zufrieden, zummindest vom Funktionsumfang her.

Allerdings hat es neuerdings Probleme beim SMS versenden, stürzt ab, verweigert oft die Verbindung zu meinem Computer und lässt sich net Updaten.


----------



## wubroha (22. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mittlerweile mein drittes SE Handy(t610,w800i,c902 und alle sind noch im Betrieb) und bin immer noch zufrieden mit denen.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (22. Januar 2010)

Da ich die neuen Touch dinger noch nie in der Hand hatte kann ich zu denen nichts sagen.

Dennoch hatte ich bereits 3 SE's und die haben mich alle drei angekotzt. Keins hat länger als 1,5 Jahre gehalten...insbesondere das Betriebssystem hat mich regelmäßig auf die Palme gebracht. Mein ehemaliges W550i wurde genau drei mal eingeschickt weil sich 3mal das OS zerschossen hat... zum Kotzen...

Mittlerweile hab ich ein iPhone 2G und bin mehr als zufrieden...funktioniert halt einfach.


----------



## shyne (22. Januar 2010)

Sony Ericsson auch im vierten Quartal in den roten Zahlen


----------

